# I keep getting junk mail addressed to my ex-wife :(



## wahoowad (Feb 25, 2011)

My ex has been an "ex" for over 10 years yet I continue to get postal mail addressed to her. I find it annoying as does my new wife. I asked the ex to turn in a change of address card to the post office but she won't do it. I would have done it but last time I checked it required the signature of the addressee. What can I do to stop the mail from arriving and be legal?


----------



## ironpony (Feb 25, 2011)

cant, similar situation here
world of computers inter twines all the information
phone numbers, addresses etc. back decades
get all sorts of name combinations


----------



## JustWood (Feb 25, 2011)

Not a cure all but write return to sender on face and stuff in outgoing mail. Some companies might get the hint.


----------



## billb3 (Feb 25, 2011)

+1 with return to sender or  refused, whichever your post office recommends

I don't think the change of address card will help much and they expire after 6 months iiirc.


If it's junk mail, some of those lists are ancient.


----------



## yooperdave (Feb 25, 2011)

you don't say if you are on a rural route, p.o. box, or letter carrier.  have you spoken to the postmaster? if you have a p.o. box, just leave or give the mail back.  if you have a rural route, just write on face of letter with a black marker (they won't like this, as i resorted to doing it after many complaints and attempts to resolve the issue failed).
i had the same thing happen after the divorce and it did take some time to correct.  many calls and trips to the p.o. and a lot of returned mail.  when you have to deliver the mail more than once, i think you pay a little better attention to the details and stop delivery notices!!  kinda like the more times you have to carry wood or re-stack; you find out it is easier to only do it once!


----------



## WhitePine (Feb 25, 2011)

You might ask the Post Office how to deal with it. 

You could also send your ex a formal letter stating that you planned to bill her for mail handling services since she refuses to notify the Post Office that she no longer resides at your address.


----------



## AilleXWest (Feb 25, 2011)

I have to do this at a house I housesit for. I put it on the letter and juck mail I have gotten it down from 10+ pieces a week to 3-4 a month over the last 8 months

Return to sender
Addresses no longer at this address no new address left


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 25, 2011)

If it contains a postage paid return envelope stuff the crap in it and mail it back. Let them pay the postage for it. In fact stuff each one's stuff in the other guy's envelope and mail it.


----------



## Hogwildz (Feb 26, 2011)

Note on the front" No longer at this address" then write her new address on there also


----------



## raiderfan (Feb 26, 2011)

Put it in the Jotul and burn it  :coolgrin:


----------



## semipro (Feb 26, 2011)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> If it contains a postage paid return envelope stuff the crap in it and mail it back. Let them pay the postage for it. In fact stuff each one's stuff in the other guy's envelope and mail it.



I like that BB!


----------



## begreen (Feb 26, 2011)

Cross out the address and bar code, circle the first class postage and write "refused: return to sender". Drop in any mail box, it will be returned to the sender.

You can also register her name at your address and select the No junk mail preference at the direct marketing org. : https://www.dmachoice.org/dma/member/home.action


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 26, 2011)

The Virginia Republican Party somehow missed the fact that I am a registered Democrat. Kept flooding my mail box with crap. Each time I put a printed 8X10 pic of Obama in the return envelope and mailed it back. They eventually stopped.


----------



## Flatbedford (Feb 26, 2011)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> If it contains a postage paid return envelope stuff the crap in it and mail it back. Let them pay the postage for it. In fact stuff each one's stuff in the other guy's envelope and mail it.



I do that too.

You could also buy what ever they are trying to sell to the ex. Just update the address for her. Couldn't you sign the change address for her. My wife is better at my signature than I am, and I am sure she wouldn't forget it if we parted ways.


----------



## mjbrown (Feb 27, 2011)

wahoowad said:
			
		

> My ex has been an "ex" for over 10 years yet I continue to get postal mail addressed to her. I find it annoying as does my new wife. I asked the ex to turn in a change of address card to the post office but she won't do it. I would have done it but last time I checked it required the signature of the addressee. What can I do to stop the mail from arriving and be legal?



be happy its her mail and not her...my ex seems to think we can be friends and shows up at my house wanting to know if we can talk. the last time(about a week ago), she showed up at 9pm, wanted to know if we could talk...i said "sure, hang on a minute" then i shut the door, locked it, turned out the lites, and turned up the t.v.   took a while for her to catch on, but with all the junk she blows up her nose, its no wonder.


----------



## leaddog (Feb 27, 2011)

My first wife was killed in an automobile accident in 1989, I still get junk mail for her. My mother died in 1999 and same for her. She used to like sending in for the reader digest sweepstakes. It will be her luck to win one of these days. They keep telling her that she just might have the winning number. Co. keep selling their mailing lists so the mail keeps piling up. Guess it helps the post office. I used to send the order forms back to them and told them to send the product to heaven but they just keep sending more mail. Now I just use it to keep me warm as it makes good fire starter. I figure that any co that doesn't have enough sence to buy good mailing list deserve to spend there advertising money foolishly. Same with all those robo calls at election time. I used to hang up but then desided to just put the ph down so I would tie up the computor so maybe one other person didn't get it. If I can help them waste their money I'm all for it. Makes them the fools.
leaddog


----------



## heat seeker (Mar 8, 2011)

My friend's husband died many years ago. She still got bills (that he didn't owe) and ads for him years later. She finally did a change of address for him - with the cemetery's address! The mail stopped coming.


----------



## jimbom (Mar 9, 2011)

heat seeker said:
			
		

> My friend's husband died many years ago. She still got bills (that he didn't owe) and ads for him years later. She finally did a change of address for him - with the cemetery's address! The mail stopped coming.



Been voting ever since.


----------



## heat seeker (Mar 9, 2011)

JimboM said:
			
		

> heat seeker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Early and often, too!


----------



## KarlP (Mar 9, 2011)

One year when I was in high school my father's college fraternity kept calling asking for donations.  They wouldn't take no for an answer.  One day my mother picked up the phone, rolled her eyes at my father and yelled into the phone - "If you find that bastard, you be sure to let me know!  He owes me a lot of child support!"  They never called again.  In this day and age, a woman could possibly owe child support. ;-) ;-)


----------



## Snag (Mar 9, 2011)

We get mail for my brother.  Even though he had moved out from my parents decades ago, they still got mail for him.  He passed away about 7 years ago and the mail continued.  Last fall we moved Mom in with us, so now his mail comes addressed to this address.  

Carolyn


----------



## Snag (Mar 9, 2011)

heat seeker said:
			
		

> My friend's husband died many years ago. She still got bills (that he didn't owe) and ads for him years later. She finally did a change of address for him - with the cemetery's address! The mail stopped coming.



That reminds me of my Dad.  He'd get phone calls from a local cemetary trying to sell lots.  He got so sick of it that he finaly told them he didn't need one, said when he died, we were going to stick a bone up his *** and let the dog bury him in the back yard.  He didn't get those calls any more either.


----------



## jeremy29 (Mar 9, 2011)

Give this a try - http://officeofstrategicinfluence.com/bulkmailer/


----------



## guy01 (Mar 9, 2011)

jeremy29 said:
			
		

> Give this a try - http://officeofstrategicinfluence.com/bulkmailer/



HAHAHAHAHA Beautifull I love it
Guy


----------



## Danno77 (Mar 13, 2011)

Guy said:
			
		

> jeremy29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whoa, that is awesome.


----------

